# Coolant and Oil Leak



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

Boy that baby is dirty. You should hose her down a bit. Then use some brake cleaner and degrease as much as possible. This will allow you to better look for and pinpoint the leaks. 

From what you said though and the pictures, I would say that the surge tank cap O-ring is bad, but I would go ahead and replace the entire tank for the little cost. If you have the original, it won't be long after you fumble around changing other parts that the hose nipples will crack. Dorman has a lifetime warrantied tank IIRC. I would replace that myself as it will take just a few minutes, especially if it is near empty.

The next thing I would replace is the water outlet Dorman also has a lifetime warrantied one as well.

If you really want to make sure all is well, change the T-stat housing with a Mahle unit. It is lifetime warrantied.

Now that all that is done, bring it to the dealer to have them evaluate the water pump.

Post in thread '#PI0762D: Coolant Leak at Water Pump - (Aug 1, 2013)'
Water Pump TSB

The valve cover TSB is if you have a blown PCV vacuum regulator, the round area under the cosmetic cover. Put you finger over the small rectangular hole. If you feel anything, it is blown. This is actually a symptom of a bad intake manifold.

As for the valve cover oil leak, either someone forgot to add the two dabs of sealant needed at the front of the engine (pully end) or you may have a bad PCV valve in the intake manifold which in turn pressurizes the engine.

*2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues*


Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## cruzedriver18 (May 23, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> Boy that baby is dirty. You should hose her down a bit. Then use some brake cleaner and degrease as much as possible. This will allow you to better look for and pinpoint the leaks.
> 
> ...



hey you seem very well informed and my apologies for butting in but I think coolant my be leaking from a hose and was looking to identify it so that I could replace it. The 3rd image that OP posted has a hose with what seems to be a metal/aluminum wrap. I think that hose might be leaking on my Cruze. Do you know what that hose is called or the part number? Thanks !


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

cruzedriver18 said:


> hey you seem very well informed and my apologies for butting in but I think coolant my be leaking from a hose and was looking to identify it so that I could replace it. The 3rd image that OP posted has a hose with what seems to be a metal/aluminum wrap. I think that hose might be leaking on my Cruze. Do you know what that hose is called or the part number? Thanks !


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.












*Turbocharger Coolant Line Adapter*
Part Number: *25199813*
Supersession(s):* 25195896; 25198927; 55572127*


















*Turbocharger Coolant Line*
Part Number: *55567067*


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

CruzeMN21 said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I've read through several of the posts on the forum in regards to various coolant leaks and it appears my Cruze may be leaking from multiple areas in which I've tried to demonstrated by adding photos:
> 
> ...


Assitance from another Minnesota long term cruzer. You have several areas to consider. 


Water pump-- Yes that's where mine leaked, It's a known issue.. 10 years 120,000 miles, probably covered.
Coolant under the throttle body on the top of the transmission- Water outlet. Go with a GM/AcDelco part for the $23 with a good gasket. This could be plastic cracked, do the entire thing rather than just the $8 gasket. This gets a lot of heat. My housing was cracked, and the gasket was completely flat. Go with high quality parts.
Oil from the throttle body. Remove the plastic air tube from throttle body, and wipe out oil. This is PCV gas condensing oil in the intercooler. Possibly due to high pressures due to intake valve check valve failure. A little assumption here, but reasonable.
Valve cover will only be replaced for the warranty that's part of the vaccuum problem. If your not setting engine codes, I'm not sure a shop will warranty for a gasket issue.
Potentially oil leak at the oil feed line of the turbo. This is the oil that is going down the front of the engine.

As previous poster mentioned, time for the tooth brush and rags, and start cleaning to see what's leaking. Your looking at a lot of money to all these seals out of pocket. It takes time, but doable. Everything is covered on this site.

Good Luck-


----------



## CruzeMN21 (Jan 26, 2021)

Thanks @carbon02 and @Blasirl for all of the information.

Just as a quick update to anyone who stumbles across this post, I've completed the following:

Replaced Coolant Expansion Tank (Dorman part 603-383) - $29.99
Replaced Water Outlet (Doorman part 902-846) - $33.99
Replaced Water Inlet hose from Water Outlet to Coolant Expansion Tank (GM OEM part 13251447) - $34.98
Replaced miscellaneous hose clamps with adjustable aftermarket hose clamps

A few things that may be advisable to other folks:

The water inlet hose broke at the very end of the repair. Unfortunately, the way it broke, you may have to disassemble a piece that connects the water outlet to the hose itself.
When you remove the water outlet, prepare for a lot of coolant. Unfortunately, I did not and it made quite a bit of a mess to clean up later.
After replacing the water outlet, coolant was still leaking underneath the water outlet. I was pretty disappointed but I had a local mechanic take a look and it was just that the new hose clamps weren't tight enough. If you plan on replacing the hose clamps, make sure they're snug enough to make a tight connection, but not so tight your pinch the hose

It looks like I'm indeed still leaking from the Water Pump so I guess my next step is look through the other thread and bring it into the Chevy dealer? Will they fight tooth and nail on covering the repair or should it be smooth sailing? 

The engine is running a bit rough, but I think the PCV is still technically fine and I'm not throwing any codes. 

Again, I sincerely appreciate all of the help!


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

CruzeMN21 said:


> Thanks @carbon02 and @Blasirl for all of the information.
> 
> Just as a quick update to anyone who stumbles across this post, I've completed the following:
> 
> ...


The problem that I've found with local metro dealers, is that it's very difficult to find a good technican. You don't know who they are handing it off to. When I researched the water pump it payed somewhere around 1.5 hours for warranty pay, and nearly close to 4 hours customer pay. I did this myself because I didn't want to deal with any potential issues that could be a result of corners being cut. 

I don't wrench for a living, I research my problems and try to work on my own equipment. I say this, because I don't want to start a debate here on the forums with people that are technicians. Personally I think the warranty time that a tech can book is so low, that it's difficult to follow everything exactly the way its in a procedure. 

We've had people BlueAngel very early member who had alternator winding corrosion right after having a water pump replaced under warranty. Clearly the hoses were pulled with coolant in them, which is common in a shop. They don't have 20 minutes to use the bottom petcock. The copper windings in the alternator don't just turn into green crusties without getting wet. With the heater hose directly above the alternator, and that work done a month earlier, it's a very good chance it got wet. 

Thermostat is another area, that if the installer is not careful can cause problems.

They were covering water pumps left and right with no questions several years ago, what's the current appetite for shops to warranty these I don't know. They should if your car is under warranty, but what level of priority will an older chevy get from a dealer is a good question. 

Keep us updated.


----------

